# Throwing Up Foam



## LittleTed (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello All~!

I have a question. When an indoor cat is throwing up foam, what are some of the most common causes of that?

This morning, my cat had a really bad incident in which he threw up all of his food, and a bunch of foam with it. That was 16 hours ago, and it hasn't happened again, however my cat hasn't been himself since then either. He has been laying down for the past 16 hours, and only got up for brief moments (mostly to reposition where he is sleeping). He is normally a very vibrant and healthy cat that likes to play everyday, scratch his nails on his posts, jump up on tables, ect. He is normally pretty active for an adult cat.

Also, He threw up foam once before (about a month ago), but got better the same day. It wasn't like this at all.

Just before the throw up incident this morning, he ate "Fresh Pet" wet food, with shrimp in it. He doesn't eat this often, but has had it before with no problems. Maybe there was something wrong with it?

Some of his other symptoms: runny eyes, stuffy nose (I think the foam went up into his nose when he was throwing it up), lots of sniffling, occasional shuddering (not a lot, but I have seen it a few times throughout the day), and his movements are very slow and weak-looking. He is still sleeping in one place as I write this.

THANKS! ^^


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

By now it's been about 24 hours...if he isn't back to normal (or close to it), you've done "wait and see" and haven't seen improvement so it's time for the vet. And I mean emergency vet, not wait till tomorrow. 

Really no idea what this could be, vomiting and lethargy can be symptoms for so many things. You don't mention his age which would be a factor...young cats, think poisoning or blockage. Older cats...may be one of the issues that affected older cats like kidney failure, diabetes, etc. Really no way to predict, but all need quick attention before it really gets to crisis mode.

Maggie (15 years old) had a similar episode back in December, turned out she had hyperthyroid.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope you have been able to get your Ted to the vet...Maybe he is sensitive to shrimp. 

I think certain types of seafood are more problematic than others, even for people. Our son has eaten scallops four times in his life - twice intentionally, and twice by accident - and he's promptly (violently) vomited each time. Obviously, he is not at all interested in trying again. 

That said, maybe what you are seeing is the result of something else, such as a string or piece of something non-edible causing a blockage, which is very much an emergency....

Please let us know how it is going! You both are in our thoughts...

Fran


----------



## LittleTed (Jun 3, 2012)

I dont see how it could of been a blockage but maybe he got something in his mouth. he likes plastic so maybe it was a piece of tape. one time before that he threw up foam and one other time acted like something was in his mouth or maybe it was foam. He kept his food down last night so I don't see how it could be a blockage. How would he act if he had one. 
I am afraid they will want too much money at the vet but I don't want him to die. If he isn't better tommorow though I think I should take him. 
I am going to get some baby food at try feeding him with a syringe. he only threw up one time and did eat last night. he gets up to go to the bathroom. i think it might of bbeen the food but when I got sick from eating something I felt the same way but had stomach pain. he breathes out from his nose like he is is trying to clear his nasal passages. It isn't an emergency symptom. I looked at a list of them and it isn't that.
let me know what you think anyway


----------



## LittleTed (Jun 3, 2012)

Just thought I would let everyone know that my cat is much better, eating his regular diet, and pretty close to normal　（other than some sneezing here and there). He has been getting a little better every day, and I am so proud of him, and so happy about it!　︿＿︿ Thanks so much for your kindness, and the replies I got to this thread~~~~


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

I really would still check your cat at the regular vet. 
I had somewhat similar symptoms with my cat Buffy, there was foam barf, she was not moving well and not grooming herself. We noticed it on Thursday night, and decided to "wait and see", and made an appointment for Saturday morning. When we came back home from work on Friday, it was clear that something is really wrong. We took her to the vet immediately. She lived only 13 hours after that. Sometimes "wait and see" doesn't work at all.


----------



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

The foam is saliva-I know this because I had an esophageal problem myself and couldn't swallow anything even saliva sometimes and it came up as foam. If foods goes down and then comes back up when you are prone, it can go into the nose and really irritate it (again I speak from experience). Sounds like he was sensitive to something in the food.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

Occational womiting is not rare with cats. Sometimes cats tend to eat too fast wich may cause womiting (our cats usually eat the same food again right after that - that's gross!). This is very common with Siamese. So if the cat womits right after feeding, but seems to be fine and is willing to eat more right after, there's probably nothing to worry about.

But if the cat is womiting AND seems to be sick, I would call the vet. Cats tend to hide teir sickness so if they seem sick, they are really sick. The symptoms your cat had sounded a lot like a fever to me. It might allso be the flue if he's been sneezing lately. But in case it's caused by a bachteria, it should be medicated.


----------

